# AWAITING HCG RESULTS AFTER BFP



## looe (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont know if anyone can help, had a BFP on 9.10.08 after loosing blood since 6.10.08, did'nt know how to feel, Clinic did a blood test, HCG came back at 286, had 2nd blood test today came back at 369, clinic still not sure if pregancy ongoing, have to go back again on wednesday. Do i get excited or not, it's just a waiting game. Anyone else been through this?


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have been through this but my HCG was decreasing so this showed i had lost the baby, i thought that if they were rising this was a positive sign they just need to check that the baby is in the correct place
  all is ok


Kate


----------



## looe (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for that kate, this is my first time on FF, just reading people's own stories have helped, I know i just have to wait, hopefully my HCG will keep increasing!!!  

looe


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes stay  
your find lots of help on here, all i would say is don't go getting to paniced by reading to many stories your drive your self


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello  

I have no words of advice or experience, but just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear what you're going through.

I hope Wednesday brings positive news for you.

Katie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

looe, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Firtsly  for you and all this horrible limbo you are in not knowing what is going on. I went through something a little similar to you, although my HCG level was lower to start but trebled in 48 hours and then then I started bleeding, followed by slowly rising levels. Initially there was concern that the slowly rising levels and bleeding meant a suspected ectopic pregnancy (both are indicators of this) but a scan revealed I had a pregnancy developing in my uterus which turned out, sadly, to be not viable. The explanation that was offered to me as to why my levels started out looking good and then stopped doubling as I started bleeding was that I may have actually had 2 embryos implant and lost one early on, unfortunately leaving a non-viable one behind that I did, eventually, go on to miscarry.

Your initial level looks really goo but the important thing in very early pregnancy is how quickly the HCG levels double. They should double every 48 to 72 hours in the first week or so after a BFP (4 to 6 weeks pg - you are already 4 weeks pg when you do your test at the end of the 2ww). Beyond that the levels start to slow down their doubling rate so using this as a guide for a viable prgenancy beyond about 5 weeks is not really useful. 
Was your initial HCG done on 9th October? If so, and the repeat was done on the 13th October then you won't need me to point out the obvious that your levels are not rising as much as you would expect to see in a viable pregnancy. That, coupled with the bleeding, is not a positive indicator that all will be well but, you know I have known people here on FF come back from really dodgy starts / HCG levels and go on to have beautiful babies so it's worth keeping optimistic - but realistic - about your chances. 
I think your next step, if not already arranged, should be to have repeat HCG test either tomorrow or Thursday to see what is happening to your levels. If they are not doubling then you can safely assume you probably won't have a viable pregnancy this time, however it's also worth mentioning that if they are still rising, albiet slowly, you should continue to be monitored until your levels do start to drop because, as I said earlier, slowly rising HCG is an indicator of ectopic and if this is the case then early diagnosis and careful management can make all the difference to your recovery. I don't say this to scare you or bring more fear/gloom becuase it's not a given (in my case I was a very strong contender for ectopic but it wasn't so not a given) but simply to make sure you get the right care and attention for your situation. Of course, I will  you get a doubling level on your next HCG test.

You might want to have a look at some of the sticky posts on the 2ww boards which give links to HCG levels etc. and also on the Bun In Oven boards, where you can get some support and guidance about HCG levels and early pregnancy too:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

I wish you lots of luck and positive vibes for you  Please do post back herein this htread and let us know what is happening as I am sure we can offer you lots of support during this time.

C~x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear you are going through this - you have definitely come to the right place for support and advice.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## looe (Oct 5, 2008)

HI

many thanks for your supportive e-mails, just to let you all know that due to slow HCG test's i had a scan done today, and embryo was exactly where it should be and right size, YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE, now me and DH just have to wait for 7 week scan which will be 2 weeks today, more waiting but feeling more positive, all down to mother nature now.

Fingers and legs crossed XXXX  Looe


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FAB news congratulations
really pleased for you 
good luck for the rest of your health preg 
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Looe!

Better late than never - WELCOME to FF!

Sorry to hear that you had a scare, I am glad everything worked out ok.  Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy!

Sue


----------

